# abandoned marine stadium



## Gsurf1029 (Feb 24, 2009)

got into miami's abandoned marine stadium. it was a very cool place to say the least. the graffiti was amazing. here are some pics.


----------



## Mgw189 (Feb 24, 2009)

wow pretty crazy... how long has the place been abandoned?  That is a ton of graffiti to say the least.  I know it doesnt take long sometimes but even all the seats have it lol.


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 24, 2009)

wow great shots. And I also noticed most of the seats say the same thing . I wish we had places like that here in NYC.


----------



## Gsurf1029 (Feb 24, 2009)

yes it was insane, i too noticed somebody tagged every single seat. insane. the place had been abandoned for like 12-15 years i wanna say. we had to do a little sneaking to get in. lol. it was a crazy place.


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 24, 2009)

there is an abandoned outdoor pool where I live. I had a picture from it up once. I'll go back there when it gets warmer. All you have to do is stand on a garbage can and jump over the brick wall .


----------



## stsinner (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice pics, but a shame about the vandalism.  What's keeping them from demolishing the place?


----------



## jwsciontc (Feb 24, 2009)

man thats a lot of grafitti


----------



## Mgw189 (Feb 24, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> there is an abandoned outdoor pool where I live. I had a picture from it up once. I'll go back there when it gets warmer. All you have to do is stand on a garbage can and jump over the brick wall .



Yeah there is a place I want to get into to photograph.  Its been empty for 20 + years now.  I have photographed the outside but cant get in.


----------



## Gsurf1029 (Feb 24, 2009)

i have nooooo clue why they dont knock it down
heres a couple more.

view from the seats





underneath





meee!





isle


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 24, 2009)

I want to get in here...maybe this sunday


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 24, 2009)

Gsurf1029 said:


>


WOW and your wearing flipflops? I have to wear a sweater and a North Face Jacket its so cold here lol.


----------



## Mgw189 (Feb 24, 2009)

The little bit of info I could find Miami Marine Stadium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## stsinner (Feb 24, 2009)

Mgw189 said:


> Yeah there is a place I want to get into to photograph.  Its been empty for 20 + years now.  I have photographed the outside but cant get in.




WOW!!!  That's URBEX GOLD!!!   I'd give a lot to go through that place!!  I'll bet it's gorgeous inside..  What is it, or what was it?  

Funny thing, though-that flag must not be affiliated with that building, huh?  It would be tattered by now..


----------



## stsinner (Feb 24, 2009)

Can you get any pictures of the area where the water once was?  That Wiki article makes it sound massive!!


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 24, 2009)

you should post your pics in this topic: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/116116-abandoned-places.html


----------



## Gsurf1029 (Feb 24, 2009)

the water part isnt man made. its a slit off from the bay. its just plain water. idk if there used to be anything there before. i dont have a picture to show what i mean, but if i was sitting in a seat, id be looking at open water with some trees on the otherside, maybe 500 yards or so away.



Jaszek said:


> WOW and your wearing flipflops? I have to wear a sweater and a North Face Jacket its so cold here lol.



and it was 79 today:lmao:


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 24, 2009)

Lol, 83 here, but looks like a great opportunity or some gritty HDRs.


----------

